# Removing osmo polyx oil



## Woodmonkey (2 Apr 2014)

Does anyone know what would be the best thing to use in order to strip osmo oil?
Thanks.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Apr 2014)

A plane?




Seriously, though, you might find cellulose thinners would work. You'd need to be careful what you tried afterwards though.


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2014)

If it was applied as normal practise without sealing the wood so that the oil penetrated the wood well then I suspect you are not going to remove it without as the previous post intimated mechanically cleaning off the infused wood.


----------



## AndyT (2 Apr 2014)

Just what I was thinking. You could paint over it...


----------



## Woodmonkey (2 Apr 2014)

Nitromors took most of it off, at least to the point where it could be sanded back. Thanks for the input.


----------



## toolsandtimber (11 Jun 2014)

We had this recently with a customer of ours...

Unfortunately there is no real way of removing Osmo Oil because it is designed to ingress into the wood.

With it being an oil you can try sanding it off but I'm afraid you may end up loosing the detail and thickness of the wood. As mentioned painting is probably your best option.


----------



## sustad (11 Oct 2014)

Just had a similar problem when a client changed her mind about the colour part way through a project. Mylands dewaxing solution instantly stripped it straight off. Even though it was oak no stain remained, even in the grain.Makes me wonder how deep osmo oil really penetrates.


----------

